# Finally a new Tuna Tattoo



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys after a long time talking about it i finally got my yellowfin tattoo today.

i still have it covered so ill post better pics tomorrow.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

sweeeeeet


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

very nice!!!:letsdrink


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

that is freakin cool man!who did it?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea that is sweet.....just for the ocassion :bowdown:bowdown

but whats the edges around it


----------



## 4thebirds (Dec 25, 2008)

Great tat!!!!! Where did you have it done?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive seen other people do it, but why do you put Saran Wrap on it ??

Scott


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, I am not much into tatoo's but that is wicked. Nicely done. :clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

You really need to start bulking up Ferdinand! Nice Tat man!


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

i got ur message ill see u then


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

bonito dan do u know what a whatchumacall it is


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

> *parrothead (1/27/2009)*Ive seen other people do it, but why do you put Saran Wrap on it ??
> 
> Scott




Nice Tat. I would also like to know who did the work. I believe it is supposed to hold the moisture in and keep it from drying out. It is just a preference but was told it is not the best because there is a greater chance of an infection. Either way a tat will come out good if taken care of. I have a half sleeve and others and never did the wrap method and my tats came out great.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *atlast740 (1/27/2009)*bonito dan do u know what a whatchumacall it is




Enlighten me Frank! How you been by the way? We haven't seen ya over in P'cola in a while.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to say, even though I'm not into tats, thats pretty cool there! Nice selection!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Be carful swiming in the gulf,,Shark might think thats lunch ?? Looks real.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude, that's wicked cool. When ya headed this way again so I can take a look at that beast.



I have to agree with Chef Dan, Time to work out. Make that Tuna fat.



Start by lifting those 12 oz drinks.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey thanks guys. i got it in munich germany by an artist from montana. he never did a fish before so i think he did a great job. the black lines you see are a "comic" image of the gulf coastline. you see the panhandle on my shoulder:letsparty . 

they always do the wrap around it here in germany. its supposed to protect it. i always take it after a couple of hours.

yeah dan i have to start to work out. that tuna has to look like a 150 lbser haha. 

hey mark ill be back in april for a couple of weeks it everything with school works out well.



ill post some more pics when it starts to heal.



fergie


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *rauber (1/28/2009)*i always take it after a couple of hours.


Good! Don't leave it on too long. Really, you should just leave the wrap on it long enough to get home. When you get home, you should remove the wrap, and gently clean the area with water, just to remove any blood that accumulated under the plastic.

Different artists will recommend different things for keeping the tattoo moisturized. Some will try to sell you products like "Tattoo Goo". Personally, I believe those are a waste of money. The best thing to use, in my opinion, is just a plain un-scented hand or body lotion like Lubriderm.

Your tuna looks great!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Ferdinand Nice tat I,ll see ya in April if you can make it Take it easy!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man that tat is pimpin


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *rauber (1/28/2009)* the black lines you see are a "comic" image of the gulf coastline. you see the panhandle on my shoulder:letsparty .


Is it backwards?? Florida is situated the other way from every map that I have ever seen.oke Or am I missing something.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That is amazing - I can't believe he had never done a fish, you had guts to let him do his first one one you! It turned out really good! 

~Linda


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *rauber (1/28/2009)* the black lines you see are a "comic" image of the gulf coastline. you see the panhandle on my shoulder:letsparty .
> ...


He took the picture in a mirror. That would have been a pretty major mistake.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Piscis (1/28/2009)*
> ...


I see now.:doh


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Piscis (1/28/2009)*
> ...


even in a mirror it still looks like the panhandle is facing theopposite direction. mirror or no mirror, it still doesn't change the direction of the panhandle towards the back of the arm.......correct??:doh:doh

Either way it is one helluva tattoo....nice job:bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

the bottom jaw looks like some kind of combination of bubba from forest gump and a pirahna haha

"You my best friend forest!!"


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks good man


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

> *rauber (1/28/2009)*hey thanks guys. i got it in munich germany by an artist from montana. he never did a fish before so i think he did a great job. the black lines you see are a "comic" image of the gulf coastline. you see the panhandle on my shoulder:letsparty .
> 
> they always do the wrap around it here in germany. its supposed to protect it. i always take it after a couple of hours.




yeah Marcos (skech1 tattoo studio) uses saran wrap to protect tattoos after he does them. It works out nicely for me. Every time he's done my tattoos he's wrapped them and they heal up great. Took it off after a couple hours and then with just a little vitamin A/E ointment the first 1-3days then switch to lubriderm no-fragrance lotion for a couple weeks.



awesome tat by the way!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

FISH ON!! your arm that is. that sweet tat bro.

here is mine


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/28/2009)*the bottom jaw looks like some kind of combination of bubba from forest gump and a pirahna haha
> 
> "You my best friend forest!!"


I would've never noticed until you pointed it out. It does look like there's a bad "bubba" underbite.......Oh well it's there now ain't it? Kinda reminds me when Bart simpson got a tattoo. His Mom comes in and snatches him out of the chair before it was done, so instead of "Mother" it just said "Moth" LMAO

"You better fold that thing up before it gets caught on a tripwire."- LT. Dan


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Good lookin' tat, dude!:clap


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *FishingMedic (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *gator7_5 (1/28/2009)*
> ...


Medic it depends on which arm you are facing.......look at a map(properly oriented) and the panhandle goes to YOUR left.......so if you look at someones left arm the panhandle would betoward their chest......if you look at someonesright arm the panhandle would betoward their back.....It's on his right arm so the panhandle should be toward his back.....doh!!!!:doh


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

haha yeah its on my right arm and the panhandle goes towards my back. where the tuna jumps from is almost on my inner arm. the escambia bay almost on my back.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:doh:doh:banghead:banghead OK I feel stupidLOL

Man, that is really a sweet tat. It looked great in the first pics but those last ones really rock :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

New ink. It's been a while and I'm addicted. Anyway got a small blue marlin and a sailfish on my sides.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Good God


----------

